# Vape King



## Rafique (26/3/15)

Hi guys

Quick question ?

I bought an Istick in decmeber 20w from vapeking northcliff and traded it later on for something else with a guy on the Forum. 

I dont have the receipt but is there any way you guys can help. Apparently it just stopped working.


----------



## Jakey (26/3/15)

i think they have all past purchases on their system... maybe you can give them the date and amount of the purchase and theyl be able to assist.


----------



## Shako (30/3/15)

Guys any feed back on this?
I'm the one who traded with @Rafique. 
I work around the corner from the fourways branch. Will i be able to take it there to exchange?


----------



## Gizmo (30/3/15)

You welcome to return it for credit.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jakey (30/3/15)

Nice 1


----------



## Shako (30/3/15)

Thanks @Gizmo.
Hopefully see you guys tomorrow.


----------

